Ask HN: What should I use instead of Google for everyday use? - nvr219
======
itamarst
Fastmail does email and calendars. Haven't tried calendars, but they're a
really good email provider.

------
jstewartmobile
SOGo has native Outlook compatibility, CalDAV, CardDAV, and ActiveSync:
[https://sogo.nu/](https://sogo.nu/)

I use postfix as a backend for it.

------
nvr219
E-mail I can self-host... But what should I do about calendaring (specifically
calendar sharing within the family - currently we're using google apps)

